# Eastern Bearded Dragon Colour Morphs



## mcloughlin2 (Jan 28, 2009)

After having a quick quiz at the bearded dragon morph thread I became curious as to how far easterns have came in colour morphs? 

I have seen some pictures of yellow phase, none being particularly nice until I saw W.TBUY's yellow eastern today (If you read this mate post up some updated photos of your adult easterns!)

So whats out there? Is there much work being done breeding colours in easterns? Share your stories and post some pictures.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 28, 2009)

here is some of my older pics from late last year. will post up some pics of one of my holdbacks last year and the hatchy from this year (he is quite nice)


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 28, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> After having a quick quiz at the bearded dragon morph thread I became curious as to how far easterns have came in colour morphs?
> 
> I have seen some pictures of yellow phase, none being particularly nice until I saw W.TBUY's yellow eastern today (If you read this mate post up some updated photos of your adult easterns!)
> 
> So whats out there? Is there much work being done breeding colours in easterns? Share your stories and post some pictures.



As far as i have seen there are a few nice adults getting around. There are even a few yellow/oranges and reds but im unsure whether these were crossed as they look funky.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 28, 2009)

any pics of these red/orange barabata.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 28, 2009)

just took some more pics.

Please note that these photo don't rely reflect the "real colours"of my lizards.

first one is Small one from this years batch.
Rest are of my holdback. He has orange near his ear and a little bit through his beard and he is 100% eastern.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jan 28, 2009)

if i only had the computer lead for my phone. i have a wild eastern he gos a nice yellow when hes warm


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 28, 2009)

Kirby said:


> any pics of these red/orange barabata.



none at present but im pretty sure im getting more dragons of the breeder that had them so next time i go there i will ask him if its ok if i take a photo of his easterns.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jan 28, 2009)

w.tbuy is that yellow 1 male or female????


----------



## Kirby (Jan 28, 2009)

wild Barbata. i think this one is curtusey of Molloch.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 28, 2009)

beardy_boy_6 said:


> w.tbuy is that yellow 1 male or female????



he is the male.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jan 29, 2009)

Seems that its still early days for really coloured easterns. I'm sure there is alot more people out there with easterns - post some pictures!


----------



## Addicted (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's an old shot of my female. She comes up a beautiful burnt orange/red which you can sort of see in the pic.

I'll try and get some better ones tonight.


----------



## snakehunter (Jan 29, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> here is some of my older pics from late last year. will post up some pics of one of my holdbacks last year and the hatchy from this year (he is quite nice)



I have 3 adults and they all go that yellow colour when warm, I think that is just normal


----------



## Kirby (Jan 29, 2009)

the reds i was speaking of, is this 'rumour' of deep red easterns. and by all means the pics WTB has seen, that he seems to think are hybrids.


----------



## richardsc (Jan 29, 2009)

the yellow isnt normal on my grey ones,they never showed it,ive seen really yellow and really orangey reddy easterns,there definatly out there,being more timid than central beardies there not held by as many keepers which is unfortunate,i love the easterns,mind u i love central beardys mellowness to,id like to see some more pics of everyones easterns and if anyone in vic breeds them id love to get some more


----------



## richardsc (Jan 29, 2009)

to see a nice red/orange eastern bearded,check the front cover of darren greens keeping bearded dragons book,red easterns are naturally occuring,as are yellows,there certainly not all grey


----------



## kupper (Jan 29, 2009)

Id be keen to grab soem easterns if anyone here breeds them , id be keen to grab the standard colours , being grey or white ones anyone have any????pm me please


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 29, 2009)

Unless you have specific permission, don't post photos you didn't take or don't own. 

Link someones thread by all means, but it's bad form to post someone elses photo, being their property. 


-H


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Keep the pictures coming guys. I'm keen on some orange/red colour morphs. 



> Unless you have specific permission, don't post photos you didn't take or don't own.
> 
> Link someones thread by all means, but it's bad form to post someone elses photo, being their property.
> 
> ...


 
Providing they acknowledge the photo as not theirs and give credit to the photographer, i don't think anyone would mind. Keep in mind we are talking about pictures of reptiles, not something more personal (Pictures of family). Anyway lets keep this thread on topic. We havn't mentioned the 'H' word and the 'E" word so we should be right :lol:


----------



## Addicted (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's a shot I just took of my female. I still haven't had any luck breeding with her since she laid a couple of years ago, I just can't get her to put on any weight.

Enjoy


----------



## lemonz (Feb 4, 2009)

shes beautiful


----------



## TURBO8 (Feb 4, 2009)

Addicted said:


> Here's a shot I just took of my female. I still haven't had any luck breeding with her since she laid a couple of years ago, I just can't get her to put on any weight.
> 
> Enjoy


 
Absolutely amazing , has to be the best Eastern Bearded Dragon i have seen . drools......................


----------



## Kirby (Feb 4, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> Unless you have specific permission, don't post photos you didn't take or don't own.
> 
> Link someones thread by all means, but it's bad form to post someone elses photo, being their property.
> 
> ...



with permission


----------



## Addicted (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, she's even better in the flesh


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 4, 2009)

the redish/orange coloured ones are quite common around Emerald(qld)


----------



## Amrothepharaoh (Jan 20, 2010)

Heres Oucho, our colourful eastern beardie!





Could anybody give me a guess to how old he is, as i was told he was nearly a year old when i first bought him (2 months ago) , but it seems to me that 25cm is a lot smaller than how big an eastern beardie should be at 1 years old??


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 25, 2010)

He looks to be around 8 months...


----------



## Stimsonpython (Mar 12, 2010)

*eastern bearded dragons*

how big do eastern bearded dragons get and are they easy to breed


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 12, 2010)

Iv seen some pics on a another forum of WC EBD that were bright blue, as I will get an infraction for linking I can only hope the owner of the pics posts them


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 13, 2010)

Here are some easterns i have photographed this summer, all of which were before christmas. We were seeing heaps of them, then all of a sudden they just vanished and we havnt seen one for 3 months!!! I hope there back there again next spring!!!





















I have a few of them when they are really yellow in colour, but i cant find them at the moment!!!


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 13, 2010)

I just found a few more on my PC.


----------

